# Painting garage doors?



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

When painting new installed garage doors isnt it most preferable to keep the door on its track to paint? I think I would only paint it off its track if it had not been installed yet.
I believe this door is plastic? Not metal. Shouldnt I be able to scuffy it up lightly then spray latex enamel directly on? Any suggestions. Thanks again guys.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

beemer,
if a surface has not been painted/coated, may I suggest that 90+% of the time you ought to prime. Just good practices. There aren't many architectural or "regular" paints that will bond to plastics. Most that will are industrial products, and those will recommend a primer/sealer.

All that said, check out this product from XIM. Likely available in most KM stores in Wash. I would prime, then put on a "low-sheen or semi-gloss" premium house paint. "To leave on or take off the track" ?? Again, depends on the quality your client wants.

http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=35


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Yuba Pro, thanks for recommending our product. P&V is a good choice especially if the door is made from PVC or Polypropylene.


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Yuba. Ive found out the door is metal but already has a coating on it. It is brand new. I will paint the door on its tracks. I heard a rumor of a special product for painting metal garage doors. Would XIM still be used for this. Ill check it out. Thanks guys.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

coated metal doors paint up nice with most exterior acrylics I scuff mine and paint. You could use a DTM also but I don't see the need to prime


----------

